# Games Arrangements



## Bcadren (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm not sure how common or uncommon this practice is; but the 1991 Amiga game 'Lemmings' used exclusively new arrangements of public domain music; including classical and folk pieces as it's soundtrack. It made this decision as it suited the feel of the game well (adding a driving worried feel, while still not being distracting for the puzzle game elements); and it cut the costs associated with having original compositions of anywhere near the complexity and quality of classical work. Pieces used included Mozart's Piano Sonata No. 11, Rondo Alla Turca and Dance of the Reed Flutes.

Now I, as an independent game developer am considering making the same decision in a current game for iPhone; picking from musical pieces from before 1922 and making new recordings or midi arrangements of them for my game work, largely because I'm working mostly by myself with virtually no budget and nowhere near the musical training needed to make an original piece.

I'm looking for (1) thoughts on this tactic for game music and (2) suggestions on pieces for the mood I'm trying to create in this specific game work.

The game itself is a physics puzzle about properly directing a fireball to light torches. Calm puzzle with a bit of a touch of pyromaniac. Slow in tempo, yet a bit angry, I suppose.


----------



## Bcadren (Jul 14, 2013)

*bump* I guess no one cares to help?


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Hmmm.... Second movement of Beethoven's 4th piano concerto.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

"Manic Miner" on the ZX Spectrum was my introduction to Grieg... 

Some songlike slow movements from Haydn, maybe?
Symphony no.53 - II. Andante.
Symphony no.74 - II. Adagio cantabile.
Symphony no.94, "Surprise" - II. Andante.
Symphony no.101, "The Clock" - II. Andante.

The movement from the "Surprise" comes with its own explosions (so to speak).


----------

